# Coopers Best After Date



## benny_bjc (23/5/09)

Hi,

Does anyone know how many weeks/months between bottling and the best after date on coopers beer labels?
Are all the coopers ales "aged" for the same length of time before being dispatching?

Thanks!


----------



## Adamt (23/5/09)

I think its a month after bottling... the bottles never leave the warehouse before the best after date anyway.


----------

